# Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann & Super Grand Zamboa vs. Galactus



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghOPE3_XTs[/YOUTUBE]

Now as you can clearly see from this video, the culmination of both of their attacks colliding with one another actually causes the entire Universe they're fighting in to collapse into the singularity. Of course both entities also survive the destruction of that universe with no ill effect.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 11, 2010)

First thing, can galactus use the UN?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

No.

/10char


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 11, 2010)

well a fully charged galactus its a universe level buster,but i dont see how can they beat the each other like that...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 11, 2010)

Galactus in base is still>>>>>>>>>>>Cubed beings who are also universal. He'd beat everyone one of them at once he wanted on account of being an abstract level/tier. Galactus eating their energy is still possible.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

Galactus have any big crunch inducing feats? Because that's what he's up against.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Galactus in base is still>>>>>>>>>>>Cubed beings who are also universal. He'd beat everyone one of them at once he wanted on account of being an abstract level/tier. Galactus eating their energy is still possible.


 What about low showings, whats the weakest galactus?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 11, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> What about low showings, whats the weakest galactus?



you are not gonna put them agains the weakest galactus right?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 11, 2010)

Galactus at his weakest is not being used here. Galactus is from a Universe that preceded the current Marvel Universe. His universe suffered a Big Crunch. Galactus may be universal in base but there are different levels. Vegetto is a planet buster but so are Frieza and Cell. Does that mean they can beat him even if they teamed up?. Galactus has shaked hands with Eternity itself and spoken to Death. He's an equal to the abstracts.

He can also eat dimensions so if this takes place in the Anti-spiral dimension he'll eat it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Galactus at his weakest is not being used here. Galactus is from a Universe that preceded the current Marvel Universe. His universe suffered a Big Crunch. Galactus may be universal in base but there are different levels. Vegetto is a planet buster but so are Frieza and Cell. Does that mean they can beat him even if they teamed up?. Galactus has shaked hands with Eternity itself and spoken to Death. He's an equal to the abstracts.
> 
> He can also eat dimensions so if this takes place in the Anti-spiral dimension he'll eat it.


Well, i'm sold. I'm not happy about it, but lets give this to Galactus.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Galactus at his weakest is not being used here. Galactus is from a Universe that preceded the current Marvel Universe. His universe suffered a Big Crunch. Galactus may be universal in base but there are different levels. Vegetto is a planet buster but so are Frieza and Cell. Does that mean they can beat him even if they teamed up?. Galactus has shaked hands with Eternity itself and spoken to Death. He's an equal to the abstracts.
> 
> He can also eat dimensions so if this takes place in the Anti-spiral dimension he'll eat it.



Excuse me, but Anti-Spiral and STTGL destroyed the dimension they where fighting in they where perfectly fine. Destroying a dimension wouldn't help Galactus win at all.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Feb 12, 2010)

You have to remember that the Grand Zamboa could power Infinity Big Bang Storm using just two galaxies. Super Tengen Toppa Giga Drill Break and Super Anti-Spiral Giga Drill Break were literally consuming the entirety of Super Spiral Space to power their attack. Simply universe busting isn't doing shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 12, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> What about low showings, whats the weakest galactus?



Weakest was literally dieing, the weakest that could still function multi star system buster (which also killed a watcher, who should be around cube level or more).

He also has mind rape and Energy absorption.
Which was enough to drain Uatu (in an alternate dimension) who has a universe in his heart FYI.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 12, 2010)

It should probably be pointed out that 'multi star system busting' is inaccurate, seeing as how Annihilus's Annihilation Wave was roughly the size of a Tyranid Hive Fleet, and he oneshot it AND the neighboring star systems. Meaning even when he's basically just woken up from a coma and drained to near death, Galactus is still a solid galaxy buster.

The only reason why the heroes of Earth were able to nearly kill him in that one issue where they all ganged up on him was because Galactus simply wasn't paying full attention to the fight, instead being far more concerned with draining Earth of its energy - hence, destroying it would have been both counterproductive and sort of fatal anyway.

That, and the Earth heroes did have some heavyweights among them, Thor included. Still, they only managed to knock Galactus unconscious when he was already about to pass out from hunger, and it took everything they had plus the kitchen sink and the sex toys.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

Galactus eats them. Again.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 12, 2010)

I wonder if Galactus can use their own Spiral Power against them


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I wonder if Galactus can use their own Spiral Power against them



Probably. After all TTGL proved it was possible to absorb it, and Galactus has eaten entire dimensions and universes before.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess he literally EATS them then


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

That's what I said from the beginning.


----------



## Hotcherie (Feb 12, 2010)

Make it Gah-lak-tus


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 12, 2010)

Make it that shitty galactus from the FF2 movie.



Endless Mike said:


> That's what I said from the beginning.


NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, the two super robots destroy the tornado version of Galactus from the
FF movie and the American animated series versions.

Comic-wise, not sure.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 12, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Excuse me, but Anti-Spiral and STTGL destroyed the dimension they where fighting in they where perfectly fine. Destroying a dimension wouldn't help Galactus win at all.



No but it'll power him up more since he can eat those as well. Simply universe busting won't apply to Galactus either since he could solo every Cubed Being casually. He can also eat any form of energy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Probably. After all TTGL proved it was possible to absorb it, and Galactus has eaten entire dimensions and universes before.



Yeah, but it didn't prove it was possible for Galactus to absorb that energy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 12, 2010)

Galactus could do what Genome did without dying I suppose.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Prove it then, You have a feat for that right?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> First thing, can galactus use the UN?





strongarm85 said:


> No.



And with that, you've already admitted that an unlimited Galactus would win this fight anyway.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 13, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Prove it then, You have a feat for that right?



Galactus's most basic power is eating anything and converting it into energy whether it's planets, dimensions or universes.

Here's him eating time and space:
ODB?

Stated as being able to eat the universe:
ODB?

Spiral power is innate in beings that have double helix (spiral) DNA, particularly humans. It is this power that allows them to evolve. Galactus is so above any human or most beings in the evolutionary scale he's perceived differently by each and also stated as being "Beyond human comprehension" in his true form. I'm not seeing why he can't.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLalwUaQU8E[/YOUTUBE]

4 min 41 secs "Impossible he quantum divided himself and converted it into raw energy"?! 

Spiral power can be converted as shown here when Genome converts the bigbang storm.

EDIT Or since this seems like a trivial argument because Galactus is still too strong, I could post scans of him being stated as being equal to the Abstracts who are >>>>>>>>>>Cubed beings and him being a threat to the multiverse itself which he would eat. Thus ending this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Galactus's most basic power is eating anything and converting it into energy whether it's planets, dimensions or universes.
> 
> Here's him eating time and space:
> ODB?
> ...



Being "above human comprehension" is hyperbole.

So what your basically showing me as that although Galactus has feats have him devouring space/time, planets, and Universes (although Universes is technically hyperbole based purely on the scans provided, but there are probably other scans of a version of galactus that devoured a universe), you don't have any feats that come to mind of Galactus devouring energy.

Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann, and by extension, Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, are constructs made out of raw energy. Same applies to Grand Zamboa and it's Super version.

In any extent, Spiral Power is not generated by a Double Helix alone. A double helix makes it possible, but not every being with double helix DNA is a Spiral.

Spiral Power the potential for a being to evolve. The only beings capable of producing Spiral Power at all are ones who actively evolve while they're using it. Its why Boota evolved into a Human temporarily, Lord Genome eventually went from a long haired Shotacon who looked like Nia into this.



The ones with the greatest potential to evolve are the ones who produce the most Spiral power.

This is also why Galactus could never produce or absorb Spiral Power on his own. Galactus is powerful, but he lacks the ability to evolve.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLalwUaQU8E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 4 min 41 secs "Impossible he quantum divided himself and converted it into raw energy"?!
> 
> Spiral power can be converted as shown here when Genome converts the bigbang storm.



Anti-Spiral uses Spiral Power. Lord Genome converted Anti-Spiral's power into a Spiral Power Construct that was then devoured by another spiral power construct (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann) which was then converted back into more spiral power.

In other words, it never stopped being Spiral Power the entire time it was converted. Coincidentally, even Lord Genome's body and and Mech where made out of nothing more than Spiral power.

So actually it doesn't prove at all that Spiral Power can be converted.



> EDIT Or since this seems like a trivial argument because Galactus is still too strong, I could post scans of him being stated as being equal to the Abstracts who are >>>>>>>>>>Cubed beings and him being a threat to the multiverse itself which he would eat. Thus ending this.



Bring on the feats.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> you don't have any feats that come to mind of Galactus devouring energy.




*Spoiler*: _Galactus feeds on the energy of Hyperspace through Hyperstorm_


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Galactus feeds on the energy of Hyperspace through Hyperstorm_



Yes, but Galactus would also be trying to devour either one of them for Eternity. The amount of energy at their disposal is limitless and Galactus has shown himself to be able to devour anything on their scale quick enough to actually make a fight out of it. 

At the same time, what enabled Lord Genome to convert the Anti-Spirals power he had purposefully allowed himself to become one with Anti-Spiral's energy. Therefore, if Galactus where to try to devour Spiral Energy, Galactus himself could be converted into Spiral Power. 

However Galactus would be unable to do the same to them because he isn't capable of using Spiral Power.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 13, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Being "above human comprehension" is hyperbole



Really?
ODB?

ODB?

ODB?

And here's a better one:
Link removed

Hyperbole right?



> So what your basically showing me as that although Galactus has feats have him devouring space/time, planets, and Universes (although Universes is technically hyperbole based purely on the scans provided, but there are probably other scans of a version of galactus that devoured a universe), you don't have any feats that come to mind of Galactus devouring energy



He devours the energy from planets and universes. He's also devoured Hyperstorm. Technically hyperbole even though Reed is the one who says it? So I guess Infinite Bigbang storm cannot bust a universe because it's never shown to and only stated? Double standards. 

ODB?

Neither Infinity Big Bang Storm or this are hyperbole because in both cases what is gained by lying? And Reed saying it makes it credible enough as well.



> Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann, and by extension, Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, are constructs made out of raw energy. Same applies to Grand Zamboa and it's Super version



You do realise that's not good for them right?
ODB?





> Hyperstorm is a mutant with the power to tap the extradimensional realm of hyperspace for any effect. He can control all forces of nature-- the electromagnetic force, the strong and weak nuclear force, and the gravitational force-- forces that emanate from hyperspace which he "is one with."



Galactus: "I must feast on the living energies I sense within you"



> In any extent, Spiral Power is not generated by a Double Helix alone. A double helix makes it possible, but not every being with double helix DNA is a Spiral



Yes those who can't reproduce I believe? Regardless it's basically the force that drives evolution. 



> Spiral Power the potential for a being to evolve. The only beings capable of producing Spiral Power at all are ones who actively evolve while they're using it. Its why Boota evolved into a Human temporarily, Lord Genome eventually went from a long haired Shotacon who looked like Nia into this.The ones with the greatest potential to evolve are the ones who produce the most Spiral power.
> 
> This is also why Galactus could never produce or absorb Spiral Power on his own. Galactus is powerful, but he lacks the ability to evolve.



ODB?
ODB?


If he can turn Hercules into protoplasmic slime and back to normal again with a mere thought, yes spiral power seems small compared to Galactus. Natural considering his rank as an abstract. 



> *Anti-Spiral uses Spiral Power. Lord Genome converted Anti-Spiral's power into a Spiral Power Construct that was then devoured by another spiral power construct (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann) which was then converted back into more spiral power*
> 
> In other words, it never stopped being Spiral Power the entire time it was converted. Coincidentally, even Lord Genome's body and and Mech where made out of nothing more than Spiral power.
> 
> So actually it doesn't prove at all that Spiral Power can be converted



Where was this stated? Just curious.

Also:
ODB?

"I sense no soul within yonder vessel. Galactus most likely has a spirit similar to Eternity's and Infinity's. Beyond the Gem's power". 

Galactus and Eternity:
ODB?

ODB?

ODB?

ODB?

Eternity says he created the celestials:
ODB?

Abstracts>Celestial>cubed beings=universal. There are too many feats of various versions of Galactus from weak to prime and I don't have every feat or know every feat. He does possess psychic power beyond Xavier. I'm tired and Mike knows more about Galactus then I ever will so I'll leave it to him to post more scans. Word of advise, do your research on a powerful cosmic before pitting them against your fav chars/verses.



> However Galactus would be unable to do the same to them because he isn't capable of using Spiral Power



Spiral energy is beneath Galactus, he could turn a monkey into a Reed Richards level human if he wanted. Humans and lifeforms are nothing to him. Spiral power is just the ability to evolve.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL@TTGL wank.

See this?



Galactus is above these guys.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> And with that, you've already admitted that an unlimited Galactus would win this fight anyway.



I actually find it weird it's not part of G-mas standard tools I mean it was stated as being part of him wasn't it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 13, 2010)

Massive mind rape is still more than easy.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> LOL@TTGL wank.
> 
> See this?
> 
> ...



Okay, so I don't really know what the context of this scan here is, but some minor reality warping, along with Edwin Abbot and Douglas Adams references, really doesn't seem more impressive than chucking around galaxies and making big-bangs in the 11th dimension.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2010)

did you miss the part where the multiverse was affected?

minor my ass.

not to mention in one of the many effects of the battle, a universe was given a whole new dimension.

That's a universal reality warping feat and it's a small aspect of the reverberations the fight was having.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> did you miss the part where the multiverse was affected?
> 
> minor my ass.
> 
> ...



Well, thats my point.  The multi-verse was "affected" but a star exploding was the most destructive event that occurred.  In comparison, the fight at the end of Gurren Lagann had the two mechs casually busting between universes and dimensions, shooting reality warping missiles through time, and casually destroying galaxies as a side-effect of their fight.

And in the scan it wasn't a universe that was given a new dimension, it was two-dimensional beings given the ability to perceive a new dimension.

If you look at the fights in terms of most destruction caused, TTGL vs Grand Zamboa wins easily.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2010)

the narration said:
			
		

> Inhabitants of the two-dimensional *universe* called flatland discover themselves *suddenly possessed* of the unknown new attribute called height.



It was a universe.

They were given height. A whole new dimension.

It's a universal reality warping feat.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Yes, but Galactus would also be trying to devour either one of them for Eternity. The amount of energy at their disposal is limitless and Galactus has shown himself to be able to devour anything on their scale quick enough to actually make a fight out of it.



No where in there did see a relevant point. The amount of energy Hyperstorm is connected to is limitless as well, and you're ignoring what blatantly happened once Galactus started to feed off of him. Hyperstorm was incapable of retaliation. He could do nothing at all.



> At the same time, what enabled Lord Genome to convert the Anti-Spirals power he had purposefully allowed himself to become one with Anti-Spiral's energy. Therefore, if Galactus where to try to devour Spiral Energy, Galactus himself could be converted into Spiral Power.



I severely doubt Galactus will be converted into Spiral Energy rather than the Spiral Energy simply being converted into substance for him. He was devouring Mephisto's Realm. Mephisto has complete control over his realm, but he could do nothing to stop him.



> However Galactus would be unable to do the same to them because he isn't capable of using Spiral Power.



He isn't capable of using the demonic energies of Mephisto's realm, but that didn't stop him from converting it into energy to feed on. 



noobthemusical said:


> I actually find it weird it's not part of G-mas standard tools I mean it was stated as being part of him wasn't it.



It has indeed been stated as being a part of Galactus, which is why restricting is is limiting him and admitting he would win otherwise.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> It was a universe.
> 
> They were given height. A whole new dimension.
> 
> It's a universal reality warping feat.



Well, if you'd read the Edwin Abbot book that the comic is making reference to, you'd know that Flatland is not the only dimension in its universe.  In the book, the inhabitants live on a flat plane, but it is visited by third-dimension beings that can move in and out of flatland freely.  The universe may be called "Flatland" by the inhabitants, but they're just one part of a larger universe with multiple dimensions.  Its only reality warping for these particular creatures (note the quote says "the inhabitants" gain height, not the universe itself).


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Galactus wins. Coming soon: STTGL vs. starved Galactus, no UN.



enzymeii said:


> Well, if you'd read the Edwin Abbot book that the comic is making reference to



And you can prove that's how it works in Marvel specifically when it's called a universe on-panel, they're noted to be warping multiversally anyway (showing different universes for this) and all this included making a Watcher, a powerful cosmic being itself, go blind as mere collateral?


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Galactus wins. Coming soon: STTGL vs. starved Galactus, no UN.



agreed
edit: to clarify, I'm only arguing that TTGL and the Anti-Spiral's fight was more impressive than the fight shown here between cubed beings, not that either can defeat Galactus.



> And you can prove that's how it works in Marvel specifically, when it's called a universe on-panel, they're noted to be warping multiversally anyway (showing different universes for this) and all this included making a Watcher, a powerful cosmic being itself, go blind as mere collateral?



The specific quote said the the *inhabitants* experience height, not that a dimension is added to a universe.  The universe itself being called Flatland is actually irrelevant, especially because we don't know the size of or anything else about the universe.

As for making a watcher go blind, which is the most impressive thing mentioned, its too ambiguous of a feat to really be used.  We don't know how powerful that particular watcher is, how much damage (and of what type) causes it to go blind, or how close/far to the fight he was.  Its just not as impressive as tossing galaxies around, that's my only point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with Charcan let's just make this Galactus at 1% power, blind him and tie him up then put him aganst two STTGLs and 2 Super GrandZamboas so the TTGL wankers can finally get a win over Galactus and stop. Want me to post a scan of him erasing a universe casually? 

Galactus beat Magus who had the power of 5 Cubed beings, that's 5 universals. What part of Galactus>Celestials>>>Cubed beings=universal escaped anyone? He does'nt need the UN for his Universal+++ or Multiversal feats. He fought Agamotto who was low multiversal at best without his UN.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> The specific quote said the the *inhabitants* experience height, not that a dimension is added to a universe.  The universe itself being called Flatland is actually irrelevant, especially because we don't know the size of or anything else about the universe.



Occam's razor. Unless you can provide proof that universe is smaller, I won't assume it is. And good job ignoring what's being stated about their power reverberating across reality, both time and space, from the quantum to the trans-multiversal level, causing reality as a whole to tremble.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I agree with Charcan let's just make this Galactus at 1% power, blind him and tie him up then put him aganst two STTGLs and 2 Super GrandZamboas so the TTGL wankers can finally get a win over Galactus and stop.



Future addition to the This thread has never been done before page?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Future addition to the This thread has never been done before page?


Why wait? i can do it now.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Occam's razor. Unless you can provide proof that universe is smaller, I won't assume it is. And good job ignoring what's being stated about their power reverberating across reality, both time and space, from the quantum to the trans-multiversal level, causing reality as a whole to tremble.



Good job ignoring my point, which is that the inhabitants experience height, not that it is added to their universe.

Anyway, TTGL and the Anti-Spiral's fight reverberated across multiple dimensions, universes and points in time as well.  Actually it happened on the quantum level too.  Point is, just saying all those things sounds good, but TTGL's actual measurable feats are better.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Good job ignoring my point, which is that the inhabitants experience height, not that it is added to their universe.



Who gives a flying fuck? You're nitpicking a single component of the entire fight between beings weaker than Galactus that are still warping reality at the multiversal level. TTGL still loses. And Marvel's multiverse is bigger than TTGL's and Odin shook that as well. He's a gnat to Galactus too.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He fought Agamotto who was low multiversal at best without his UN.



And that was within Agamotto's own realm as well, where he reigns supreme.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 13, 2010)

ODB?
ODB?


Eternity created the Celestials(See scan posted in one of my previous posts). Those are more powerful than Cubed beings. Galactus is Eternity's equal(See scan of them shaking hands).

Galactus has a very vast array of powers as well from soul manipulation to psychic attacks to anything his Heralds can do but better. Look I like Simon and Kamina as much as the next guy but to say the TTGLverse is a match for Galactus is an overestimation. I'm sorry if I came off rude to the TTGL fans but we've had 4 Galactus vs TTGL threads already. 

TTGL vs Galactus
STTGL vs Galactus
STTGL vs Galactus(After movie was subbed)
STTGL and SGZ vs Galactus

This is becoming like Goku vs Superman.



> Anyway, TTGL and the Anti-Spiral's fight reverberated across multiple dimensions, universes and points in time as well. Actually it happened on the quantum level too. Point is, just saying all those things sounds good, but TTGL's actual measurable feats are better



What feats? Infinite Bigbang Storm has done nothing to show it's like a big bang yet we give you the benefit of it being so. They collapsed the Anti-spiral dimension and caused a Big crunch, great because Galactus already survived that when he was weaker as per his origins.

Where is your proof it happened on the quantum level besides a statement? Lol at measurable. Did you know Galactus can reform himself as per Death itself? Even shown and stated by her to back it up. Galactus has eaten a Celestial, Black Celestial.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Who gives a fuck? You're nitpicking a single manifestation of the fight between beings weaker than Galactus. TTGL still loses. And Marvel's multiverse is bigger than TTGL's and Odin shook that as well. He's a gnat to Galactus too.



Dude, I already agreed that STTGL loses to Galactus, I'm just saying that TTGL vs Anti-Spiral was on a larger scale than the fight between cubed beings.  If you think this point is unimportant, then stop replying to it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Dude, I already agreed that STTGL loses to Galactus, I'm just saying that TTGL vs Anti-Spiral was on a larger scale than the fight between cubed beings.  If you think this point is unimportant, then stop replying to it.



It *is* unimportant. Like Charcan said, you're nitpicking.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> Dude, I already agreed that STTGL loses to Galactus, I'm just saying that TTGL vs Anti-Spiral was on a larger scale than the fight between cubed beings.  If you think this point is unimportant, then stop replying to it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> No where in there did see a relevant point. The amount of energy Hyperstorm is connected to is limitless as well, and you're ignoring what blatantly happened once Galactus started to feed off of him. Hyperstorm was incapable of retaliation. He could do nothing at all.
> 
> 
> I severely doubt Galactus will be converted into Spiral Energy rather than the Spiral Energy simply being converted into substance for him. He was devouring Mephisto's Realm. Mephisto has complete control over his realm, but he could do nothing to stop him.
> ...



Yes, but you are also ignoring another important fact. There are two beings in this fight that are capable converting the energy. So if Galactus tried to start eating one of them the other could convert all of the other's energy. So no matter which one Galactus tries to eat he gets converted into Spiral Power and eaten.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It *is* unimportant. Like Charcan said, you're nitpicking.



Well then, excuse me for trying to place TTGL's power in the Marvel hierarchy.  I thought that's what the obd was for


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Yes, but you are also ignoring another important fact. There are two beings in this fight that are capable converting the energy. So if Galactus tried to start eating one of them the other could convert all of the other's energy. So no matter which one Galactus tries to eat he gets converted into Spiral Power and eaten.



Or he just consumes energy from both of them at the same time, using them as eternal batteries.



enzymeii said:


> Well then, excuse me for trying to place TTGL's power in the Marvel hierarchy.  I thought that's what the obd was for



You thought the OBD is used to place other works of fiction in Marvel's hierarchy? Really?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Or he just consumes energy from both of them at the same time, using them as eternal batteries.



Well seeing as how their energy is seperate from their bodies draining their energy really shouldn't be able to cripple either of them. So even Galactus did it wouldn't stop them from being able to fight back, and it wouldn't stop them them continuing to get stronger.

That's a stalemate.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Well seeing as how their energy is seperate from their bodies draining their energy really shouldn't be able to cripple either of them. So even Galactus did it wouldn't stop them from being able to fight back, and it wouldn't stop them them continuing to get stronger.
> 
> That's a stalemate.



Hyperstorm's energy source is also seperate from his body. He draws energy from Hyperspace. Galactus still drained the energy from Hyperspace through Hyperstorm and he could not resist it in any way.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 13, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> You have to remember that the Grand Zamboa could power Infinity Big Bang Storm using just two galaxies. Super Tengen Toppa Giga Drill Break and Super Anti-Spiral Giga Drill Break were literally consuming the entirety of Super Spiral Space to power their attack. Simply universe busting isn't doing shit.



If Galactus can mind blast the TTGL [or the pilots] then he wins. RAW power isn't the only way to win a battle.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Hyperstorm's energy source is also seperate from his body. He draws energy from Hyperspace. Galactus still drained the energy from Hyperspace through Hyperstorm and he could not resist it in any way.



He was draining Hyperstorm's power threw his body. That's why Hyperstorm couldn't move. In this case he would be draining their energy from outside of them, so they shouldn't loose control just because Galactus tries to eat them.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 13, 2010)

And what about Mephisto's dimension even though Mephisto had supreme control over it and yet was still powerless before Galactus?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice job negging me for proving you wrong by posting feats from characters under Galactus 

I guess such a simple concept as "These guys did this, Galactus is stronger than them" is beyond your ability to understand? 

Just to reinforce the point, here are more scans of Kubik and Post-Retcon Beyonder fighting:






Again, these guys rank below a well-fed Galactus. Honestly, you don't seem to realize what you are dealing with here.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Nice job negging me for proving you wrong by posting feats from characters under Galactus



You earned it, as usual.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Nice job negging me for proving you wrong by posting feats from characters under Galactus
> 
> I guess such a simple concept as "These guys did this, Galactus is stronger than them" is beyond your ability to understand?



Hahaha wow, who would've thought.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 14, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> You earned it, as usual.



Because I proved your side would lose? Get over it.


----------



## God (Feb 14, 2010)

Didnt Galactus survive the Big Crunch when he was Galan?


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 14, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Didnt Galactus survive the Big Crunch when he was Galan?


 Yes, but that was because the Phoenix Force saved him. The rest of his species died. He fused with his universes Eternity equivalent and became Galactus.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Because I proved your side would lose? Get over it.



You didn't _prove_ anything. All you did was neg me for asking for Galactus' feats. Even when you posted you didn't provide feats, just vague references. So yeah, you deserved your neg rep.



Cubey said:


> Didnt Galactus survive the Big Crunch when he was Galan?



So did Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann and Super Grand Zamboa in that video I posted in the Opening post.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Cube beings, who are clearly weaker than Galactus (powerscaling not becoming all the rage only today) showing multiversal reality warping and warping a single universe into one's hand is vague?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 14, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Yes, but that was because the Phoenix Force saved him. The rest of his species died. He fused with his universes Eternity equivalent and became Galactus.



Actually that's a common misconception, the Phoenix Force was not involved, at least not in the most recent retelling of his origin.



strongarm85 said:


> You didn't _prove_ anything. All you did was neg me for asking for Galactus' feats. Even when you posted you didn't provide feats, just vague references. So yeah, you deserved your neg rep.



So in other words it was a revenge neg. Reported.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Yes, but that was because the Phoenix Force saved him. The rest of his species died. He fused with his universes Eternity equivalent and became Galactus.



I don't remember Phoenix being anywhere near Galactus in his origin.


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 14, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I don't remember Phoenix being anywhere near Galactus in his origin.


 What I meant was that the Phoenix Force, after amassing the positive energy of the universe allowed the Sentience of the Universe to merge with Galactus.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2010)

There is no Phoenix force in his origins. There should be some 3 or 4 versions and none of them mention it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> So in other words it was a revenge neg. Reported.



Go ahead and report it. Nothing will happen to me because it wasn't a revenge neg. Unlike you, I'm not on thin ice here, and unlike you I don't hold grudges.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

btw has anyone considered the possibility that the spirals or anti spirals are able to drown galatus in his own energy?

they did that in the movie before they went all universe busting and shit

like they drain his energy convert it into some sort of super pressure that will crush galactus and the more galactus tries to eat his own energy he'll just get drained more 

and unlike ttgl galactus doesn't have a kittan to sac to nuke such a device


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2010)

Or better yet, Galactus simply traps them in an infinite time loop.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 14, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Go ahead and report it. Nothing will happen to me because it wasn't a revenge neg. Unlike you, I'm not on thin ice here, and unlike you I don't hold grudges.



You just admitted it was a revenge neg!



			
				you said:
			
		

> You didn't prove anything.* All you did was neg me for asking for Galactus' feats*. Even when you posted you didn't provide feats, just vague references. So yeah, y*ou deserved your neg rep*.



Claiming you don't hold a grudge against me is really pathetic when you were stalking me in other threads after you got butthurt that I pointed out stuff that made your plan in that tournament thread become disqualified. Really, stop being a hypocrite and get over yourself.


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 15, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There is no Phoenix force in his origins. There should be some 3 or 4 versions and none of them mention it.


 Really? I haven't read any of his origins in a while but I could have sworn the PF was somehow involved. The Marvel Wikia and Marvel's website even mention the PF in his origin.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 15, 2010)

The Phoenix is not mentioned at all. 100% not there in his origins. Someone can post the scans and back this up for sure, I don't have them on me.


----------



## Muk (Feb 15, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Or better yet, Galactus simply traps them in an infinite time loop.



you forget that spirals are able to drill through any sort of loops 

they defile logic


----------



## Belly Ranks (Feb 15, 2010)

Galactus does to them what he did to Hyperstorm.

Then mind fucks them to death when he's bored.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Unlike you, I'm not on thin ice here,



What is this I don't even


Lol, Galactus stomps.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Galactus transmutes the STTGL into a giant ball of endless energy that he can feed on.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing as the ability of TTGL is to defy all logic and kick reason to the curb, Galactus loses this one.  He's ultimately a rational being.  And irrational trumps rational.  It's exactly like sending him to fight Megas XLR


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2010)

Except Megas XLR is literally a walking Dues Ex Machina.

Also STTGL can kick reason to the curb all it wishes, not going to stop Galactus from beating it though.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The Phoenix is not mentioned at all. 100% not there in his origins. Someone can post the scans and back this up for sure, I don't have them on me.




I can answer that question.  Sans 2005, every bio of Galactus mentions the Phoenix taking part in his origin. 

These are the most resent bios.
This also helps 
ODB? 

Its in reference to what happened here. 
ODB? 
ODB? 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You just admitted it was a revenge neg!
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming you don't hold a grudge against me is really pathetic when you were stalking me in other threads after you got butthurt that I pointed out stuff that made your plan in that tournament thread become disqualified. Really, stop being a hypocrite and get over yourself.



First of all, anyone who saw that could clearly see that I wasn't stalking you in other threads. You where butthurt because Evil Moogle beat you in a tournament and you went around crying like a little girl voting against Moogle on every match he was in from that point on.

You are the one holding the grudge here mike, and and it you taking a potshot at me in a neg rep that started all this mess in the first place.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 16, 2010)

Galacta solos in Daddy's behalf.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Galacta solos in Daddy's behalf.


i demand an explaination.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 16, 2010)

What the hell?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> i demand an explaination.



Galacta the daughter of Galactus, from Adam Warren (the guy who writes Empowered).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Galacta the daughter of Galactus, from Adam Warren (the guy who writes Empowered).


.... i begin to doubt the existence of a hope for humanity.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh chill out. I doubt it's in continuity anyway.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Oh chill out. I doubt it's in continuity anyway.


 The Marvel Wiki's information on it is incomplete, but I got the jist of her story.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 16, 2010)

i just started reading up on Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann series. i'll get back to this thread post up what i think


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> First of all, anyone who saw that could clearly see that I wasn't stalking you in other threads. You where butthurt because Evil Moogle beat you in a tournament and you went around crying like a little girl voting against Moogle on every match he was in from that point on.
> 
> You are the one holding the grudge here mike, and and it you taking a potshot at me in a neg rep that started all this mess in the first place.


You negged him for posting valid feats.

You don't exactly have the high ground on this one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Abigail said:


> You negged him for posting valid feats.
> 
> You don't exactly have the high ground on this one.



He didn't post valid feats. Tranquil Furry posted valid feats and Endless Mike took credit for TF's work. Endless Mike didn't prove anything.

Furthermore, the reason I neg repped him in the first place is because he neg-repped me for asking for Galactus', which Mike did not even bother to provide.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> He didn't post valid feats. Tranquil Furry posted valid feats and Endless Mike took credit for TF's work. Endless Mike didn't prove anything.
> 
> Furthermore, *the reason I neg repped him in the first place is because he neg-repped me* for asking for Galactus', which Mike did not even bother to provide.



Isn't that technically a revenge neg then?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> First of all, anyone who saw that could clearly see that I wasn't stalking you in other threads. You where butthurt because Evil Moogle beat you in a tournament and you went around crying like a little girl voting against Moogle on every match he was in from that point on.



No, I voted against him because I thought he would lose, and his victory in the first place was due to a lot of assumptions that were never proven, despite the fact I asked for evidence many times but he never provided. That doesn't even have anything to do with your matches in the tournament, where you were lying about breaking the no reality warping rule and I caught you in it.



> You are the one holding the grudge here mike, and and it you taking a potshot at me in a neg rep that started all this mess in the first place.



I negged you for saying something stupid. I'd neg anyone else for the same thing.



strongarm85 said:


> He didn't post valid feats. Tranquil Furry posted valid feats and Endless Mike took credit for TF's work. Endless Mike didn't prove anything.



I posted multiple scans, perhaps you missed them?



> Furthermore, the reason I neg repped him in the first place is because he neg-repped me for asking for Galactus', which Mike did not even bother to provide.



I negged you for saying Galactus can't absorb energy, which is retarded.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No, I voted against him because I thought he would lose, and his victory in the first place was due to a lot of assumptions that were never proven, despite the fact I asked for evidence many times but he never provided. That doesn't even have anything to do with your matches in the tournament, where you were lying about breaking the no reality warping rule and I caught you in it.



No, you where blantantly voting against EvilMoogle because you butt hurt that he beat you in your match because you felt his race for the tournament violated the rules. In two out of four the following matches you even voted against Moogle before the debate had even begun. In one case you voted against him before prep was even edited into the Opening post.

You where obviously voting against EM every match just vote against him because you felt cheated and you where being crying like a little baby about it.



> I negged you for saying something stupid. I'd neg anyone else for the same thing.



You negged me for asking for Galactus' feats.



> I posted multiple scans, perhaps you missed them?



You posted multiple scans after other people already made the case for you. You contributed nothing of value to this debate at all.



> I negged you for saying Galactus can't absorb energy, which is retarded.



I didn't say Galactus couldn't absorb energy, I asked for his energy absorption feats when no one had provided them at that time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> No, you where blantantly voting against EvilMoogle because you butt hurt that he beat you in your match because you felt his race for the tournament violated the rules.



He was using claims that were not backed up with evidence. Is not not a sufficient reason to vote against him?



> In two out of four the following matches you even voted against Moogle before the debate had even begun. In one case you voted against him before prep was even edited into the Opening post.



Because I assumed he was using the same strategy he had used previously, which relied on unsupported assertions.



> You where obviously voting against EM every match just vote against him because you felt cheated and you where being crying like a little baby about it.



No, I voted against him because many of his strategies not only broke the rules, but relied on unproven extrapolation. I made this clear many times. Whereas you voted against me and all of my votes just because I exposed your dishonesty in your match.



> You negged me for asking for Galactus' feats.



No, I negged you for saying he can't absorb energy. Can't you read?



> You posted multiple scans after other people already made the case for you. You contributed nothing of value to this debate at all.



So actually providing evidence to back up what they were saying doesn't mean anything now?



> I didn't say Galactus couldn't absorb energy, I asked for his energy absorption feats when no one had provided them at that time.



Link removed

Doesn't get much clearer than that.

Asking to prove Galactus can absorb energy is like asking to prove Naruto can make clones, or Ichigo can swing a sword. It's one of his most basic powers.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> His feats where blantantly stated to work that way by the canon source material.



No they weren't. He just assumed that it could stack infinitely with no evidence.



> You where being a douche.



Wonderful rebuttal, very elegant. 

 BTW, it's "were", not "where".



> Everybody participating the tournament, including the judge officiating the tournament, told your repeatedly that Moogle hadn't broken the rules during his prep.



If you don't consider removing things from existence to be reality warping... I held off on a lot of things I could have done myself that would be considered reality warping but wouldn't be banned using the lax standards you had.



> You race was allowed to leave the starting universe/dimesnion so long as they maintained a presence there.



I had no problem with that.



> You are a moron Moogle never broke the rules, even when everyone else told you Moogle hadn't broken the rules. You where butt hurt so bad over it that you refused to let it go all the way until the final match.



No, I merely pointed out that he was using reality warping when he wasn't, I myself held back abilities I considered to be reality warping. Of course the biggest issue was assuming he could stack his stats infinitely when he provided no evidence or precedent for such a thing no matter how many times I asked for it. That's all in the past anyway, so I don't know why we're even discussing it. Also, if you're going to insult me, at least use correct grammar.



> I asked for feats of Galactus being able to absorbing energy and the first feats provided didn't have them.



Hyperstorm? Anyone? 

Really if you don't know enough about Galactus to know that absorbing energy is one of his most basic powers you shouldn't even be participating in a thread with him in it.



> By the time you contributed your first scans on page 64 TF had already sufficiently proven his case. You did not provide any new arguments. You didn't make any new. The only thing you did was provide outdated scans that have have been retconed since you they were written.



Um, no they haven't. Are you confused because the Beyonder was in them? That was Beyonder after the Secret Wars retcon, which was the only one that depowered him. You are just trolling now.



> No, its not. You negged me because I wanted to see some feats of Galactus absorbing some energy and no one showed it yet.



I negged you for saying Galactus can't absorb energy, which is one of his most basic powers. Stop trolling.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> No, its not. You negged me because I wanted to see some feats of Galactus absorbing some energy and no one showed it yet.



Because asking for that is retarded.

Absorbing energy is Galactus's whole shtick, add on to the fact he did provide scans makes this hilarious.

You revenge negged him, you got sealed, the end.

Stop acting like some tragic hero as no one is taking you seriously.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Because asking for that is retarded.
> 
> Absorbing energy is Galactus's whole shtick.
> 
> ...



No it wasn't retarded at all.

The scans provided of Galactus draining energy from Hyperstream proved that it would not be sufficient to stop either STTGL or SGZB from being able to move or attack.

It would work, but it wouldn't stop them from being able to attack or work quickly enough to end the fight.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> No it wasn't retarded at all.
> 
> The scans provided of Galactus draining energy from Hyperstream proved that it would not be sufficient to stop either STTGL or SGZB from being able to move or attack.



How so? Hyperstorm was a high - level reality warper.



> It would work, but it wouldn't stop them from being able to attack or work quickly enough to end the fight.



Sure it would, considering Hyperstorm had access to an infinite dimension of energy but it was still being drained.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> No they weren't. He just assumed that it could stack infinitely with no evidence.



No, it was written to be able to work that way.



> Wonderful rebuttal, very elegant.
> 
> BTW, it's "were", not "where".



Doesn't make it any less true.



> If you don't consider removing things from existence to be reality warping... I held off on a lot of things I could have done myself that would be considered reality warping but wouldn't be banned using the lax standards you had.



Because, as it was explained many times threw the course of the tournament, even by crimson dragoon who was running the tournement. It wasn't against the rules.

You thought it was against the rules.

You were wrong.

You were the whole tournament.

Despite the fact that told you so including the guy running the tournament who wrote the rules in the first place, you refused to believe it believe them and decided to act like a brainless moron.



> I had no problem with that.



You cited is multiple times as a rule violation, which it wasn't.

Clearly your memory isn't as sharp as mine.



> No, I merely pointed out that he was using reality warping when he wasn't, I myself held back abilities I considered to be reality warping. Of course the biggest issue was assuming he could stack his stats infinitely when he provided no evidence or precedent for such a thing no matter how many times I asked for it. That's all in the past anyway, so I don't know why we're even discussing it. Also, if you're going to insult me, at least use correct grammar.



Look at your first sentence there. "I merely pointed out he was using reality warping when he wasn't."

In other words you where lying about Evilmoogle breaking the rules when you voted against him and you went on to use that exact stance every time you voted against him.



> Hyperstorm? Anyone?
> 
> Really if you don't know enough about Galactus to know that absorbing energy is one of his most basic powers you shouldn't even be participating in a thread with him in it.



Thank you for saying that mike.

Look back, the hyperstorm feats where not provided until post 31. The post that you neg repped me for was post 29.

In other words you just caught yourself up in your lie.



> Um, no they haven't. Are you confused because the Beyonder was in them? That was Beyonder after the Secret Wars retcon, which was the only one that depowered him. You are just trolling now.



Mike you didn't even join this thread until after you neg repped me and your second post wasn't until several pages later when you posted your beyonder scans that where mostly irrelevant. 



> I negged you for saying Galactus can't absorb energy, which is one of his most basic powers. Stop trolling.



I didn't say he couldn't absorb energy. The feats provided at that point where of Galactus eating things that physically exist.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2010)

Yo! 

Please stay on topic, anything not related to it will be edited. That includes past tournament rule outs. 

Mkay? Your friendly neighborhood mod - Genis


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

No problem, just leave it up long enough for Mike to see it. He always ducks out for a few days when I corner him like this and when comes back he acts as if nothing happens.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> I didn't say he couldn't absorb energy. The feats provided at that point where of Galactus eating things that physically exist.



Uh, what? 

In order to survive, Galactus has to consume the energy of planets. It's his basic need for survival. 

It's the reason why people are saying it was silly to ask for feats of Galactus absorbing energy. You basically made it clear that you doubted the fact.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 17, 2010)

No, the feats where necessary because providing the feats proved that Galactus wouldn't be able to beat STTGL and SGZB by simply abosorbing their energy. Not only would it not bring down either opponent, but it also would not prevent either of them from being able to attack.

At the time the prevailing theory was that Galactus could win simply by draining their energy. That is bunk. Galactus' feats do not support the idea that method would even work.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 17, 2010)

It should be noted that Galactus was RESTRAINING himself when draining Hyperstorm's energy - otherwise he'd have killed him from the lethal drain, which would have been counterproductive to say the least.

Hyperstorm proved to be enough to sate his hunger indefinitely, by the way. Not being hungry is a far cry from being well-fed, however.

For an analogy, a planet is a loaf of bread. Hyperstorm was a limitless supply of bread loaves, but bread loaves nonetheless, ie hardly filling and satisfying, and they must be rationed or the bread loaf machine will break from churning out too many too fast.

The Universe would be a full buffet. There were several stories with galactus in them where he stated that if he were to consume the whole universe, he'd be well-fed for the first time in his existence, but since he 1) has a role in the grand scheme of things and 2) doesn' WANT to destroy the universe, he doesn't do it.

In one occasion where Galactus went rampant in one of the many alternate continuities, he consumed something like three fourths of the universe within months, and that universe ended up being blown to bits when everyone still alive in it ganged up on the World Devourer and they destroyed each other.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> It should be noted that Galactus was RESTRAINING himself when draining Hyperstorm's energy - otherwise he'd have killed him from the lethal drain, which would have been counterproductive to say the least.
> 
> Hyperstorm proved to be enough to sate his hunger indefinitely, by the way. Not being hungry is a far cry from being well-fed, however.
> 
> ...



that doesn't stop the spirals from using galactus' power to trap in an infinite loop of draining energy from himself 

if he's a logical being as the scans show he will never be able to break out of the deep sea spiral trap that the anti spirals build.

he'll just continue to be drained of and then eat his own energy infinitely 

ttgl doesn't even need to lift a finger anti spiral traps are enough to break galactus.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> that doesn't stop the spirals from using galactus' power to trap in an infinite loop of draining energy from himself
> 
> if he's a logical being as the scans show he will never be able to break out of the deep sea spiral trap that the anti spirals build.
> 
> ...



well shit you are understimating galactus power and technology a lot,why people has not pointed out that galactsus full powered can make devices out of the blue to fight? or that he can manipulate all kinds of energy? that should include spiral energy wich ocurs to be living things energy wich galactus should be able to use and absorb


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2010)

The user is just joking(Please be Muk). He wants you to neg him anyway.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 17, 2010)

...

Galactus is a COSMIC BEING. It is outright stated that his thought processes and power are above logical limits. The way the Ultimate Nullifier works to begin with shows just how far from anything else in the universe it is - that weapon is capable of obliterating anything, but will also horribly backfire unless the user has a complete and total understanding of what he's trying to obliterate.

Galactus could use it to obliterate everything in the universe if so inclined. Including beings that are best described as Chthonian horrors, whose mere existence is completely against nature, logic and reason. That, incidentally, means he has total understanding of everything in the Universe, even things that should be unfathomable.

Calling him merely a logical being is like calling a $3000 Alienware PC an abacus - They can both do calculations, but that's where the similarities end.

Hell, his own existence defies understanding... he escaped the fate of the rest of creation as he knew it.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

you do realize that spirals and anti spirals defile logic every time and any time they want to.

and on that extension anti-sprials always fight you on even terms. that meaning if galactus is some uber logic defiling being anti-spiral will rise to that property and destroy him


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 17, 2010)

It woudn't be the first time Galactus would walk all over something that should match him. So there. :ho


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> you do realize that spirals and anti spirals defile logic every time and any time they want to.
> 
> and on that extension anti-sprials always fight you on even terms. that meaning if galactus is some uber logic defiling being anti-spiral will rise to that property and destroy him



prove that. any marvel fan from cosmic sagas know that galactus can do adapting technology/warping when full powered,he is a cosmic aware being i dont see how the anti spiral are better at that


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> No, the feats where necessary because providing the feats proved that Galactus wouldn't be able to beat STTGL and SGZB by simply abosorbing their energy. Not only would it not bring down either opponent, but it also would not prevent either of them from being able to attack.



So you were trying to use some round about method in an attempt to prove your point? That is still an inane manuver on your part. If that was your argument you should have claimed as much, rather than making yourself look foolish by questioning Galactus ability to absorb energy.



> At the time the prevailing theory was that Galactus could win simply by draining their energy. That is bunk. Galactus' feats do not support the idea that method would even work.



Now let me make sure this is clear. You only want to prove that Galactus can not win via devouring their energy. Does that mean you admit they would still lose to him through other means? I mean, you had to limit him in the first place just to ensure they had any chance to begin with.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> prove that. any marvel fan from cosmic sagas know that galactus can do adapting technology/warping when full powered,he is a cosmic aware being i dont see how the anti spiral are better at that



then you didn't watch either ttgl or the movie

lord genome states that the anti-spiral will rise to meet you head on, same power same appearance



and then they crush you to instill absolute despair

movie mins: 1:32:01


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 18, 2010)

DESPAIR?

Galactus saw his universe end. Got over it. Doesn't get much more despair worthy than that. In fact, when Mephisto tried to make him feel helplessness and despair, he shrugged both off and pointed out somewhat annoyed that nothing Mephisto could do to him would even remotely be comparable to what he's already been through.

Just saying. Galactus is intimately familiar with despair, he's not going to be fazed by that kinda bullshit psychological warfare.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 18, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> *snipping all the stuff about the tournament since Id said to*
> 
> Thank you for saying that mike.
> 
> ...



WTF are you babbling about? That's one of his most well-known feats.



> Mike you didn't even join this thread until after you neg repped me and your second post wasn't until several pages later when you posted your beyonder scans that where mostly irrelevant.



It was completely relevant, as it showed the capabilities of a being weaker than Galactus, which means that simple powerscaling proves Galactus could do those things and more. Also I see you've given up the claim that those feats were retconned. "Caught in your lie" as you would say?



> I didn't say he couldn't absorb energy. The feats provided at that point where of Galactus eating things that physically exist.



And you doubted he could absorb energy on that basis.

Really this is like if you came into a threat about Spider-Man and said that the scans posted only showed him punching people so prove he could use webbing. If you don't know even the most basic aspects of a character you should not be debating in a thread involving them.



strongarm85 said:


> No problem, just leave it up long enough for Mike to see it. He always ducks out for a few days when I corner him like this and when comes back he acts as if nothing happens.



Oh please. I counter every post you ever make, just because it takes me a few days sometimes doesn't mean anything, other than the fact that I actually have *A LIFE* outside of the OBD. Do you sit at your computer 24/7, pissing through a catheter, and constantly clicking refresh on every thread you're in or something?


----------



## Spectre (Feb 18, 2010)

I swear both Gainax and dead Kirby would feel sad if they saw this.


----------



## God (Feb 18, 2010)

Wait strongarm actually thought TTGL would win? Oh come on man.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, he likes TTGL


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

Not an excuse Testrun 

Tazmo2 I see you.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Not an excuse Testrun


Tell that to him, not me


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

Why dont you tell me to tell you to tell him? 

I believe that's all that needs to be said on this matter.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not telling


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

Fine. Be that way


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 19, 2010)

DAMN YOU THAT'S MY LINE


----------

